# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Royal Olympic Cruises (ROC)

## andreas

Τα πλοία της ROC βγήκαν στον πλειστηριασμό. Έτσι το TRITON πήγε στην LOUIS HELLENIC CRUISES έναντι 9500000 ευρώ (αρχική 5500000), το WORLD RENNAISANCE στην Elysian Cruise Lines έναντι 3400000 ευρώ (αρχική 2800000) και το ΟΔΥΣΣΕΥΣ μάλλον για διάλυση σε εταιρία Κορεάτικων συμφερόντων έναντι 2200000 ευρώ (αρχική 1800000).

----------


## chrb

Πολλά δεν είναι για διάλυση 2.200εκατ για τον Οδυσσέα; Δεν ειναι και μεγάλο πλοίο

----------


## andreas

Πλειστηριασμός ήταν!! Δεν ξέρεις που μπορούν να φτάσουν οι τιμές. Αρχική είχε 1,8 εκατ. Δεν και πολύ μικρό καράβι. Λογική μου φαίνεται εμένα η τιμή.

----------


## chrb

Σε σχέση με άλλα μικρό είναι. 8)

----------


## laggasnikos7

ΜΕ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΤΩΝ Κ ΑΛΛΩΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΑ ΑΚΙΝΗΤΑ Κ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΠΕ ΑΝΤΙΟ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## andreas

To ΤΡΙΤΩΝ με Ελληνική σημαία ξανά και το όνομα ΚΟΡΑΛ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά ενώ το WORLD RENAISSANCE με το όνομα GRAND VICTORIA, χωρίς σινιάλα και σημαία Παναμά :cry:  στο Νέο μόλο.

----------


## chrb

Ναι , και η εταιρία που το αγόρασε (world) , παραλίγο να πάρει και το Τρίτων....ευτυχώς όμως :P  Ο Οδυσσεας θα γίνει πλωτό καζίνο :roll:

----------


## xara

Στον ΑΝΤ1 απόψε, ειχε την ταινία *"Το πλοίο της τρελής",* οπου εκτός απο τον Ρότζερ Μούρ, πρωταγωνιστούσε και το *Olympic Voyager* της Royal Olympic Cruises.

φωτο: http://www.shipspotting.com

----------


## andreas

Για τους λάτρεις της κρουαζιέρας, το IASON επέστρεψε στον προλιμένα του Πειραιά.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Για τους λάτρεις της κρουαζιέρας, το IASON επέστρεψε στον προλιμένα του Πειραιά.


XARA μήπως έχουμε καμμία φώτο ????

----------


## xara

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> Για τους λάτρεις της κρουαζιέρας, το IASON επέστρεψε στον προλιμένα του Πειραιά.
> 
> 
> XARA μήπως έχουμε καμμία φώτο ????


Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά...

http://www.shipspotting.com

Επι τη ευκαιρία:
Το STELLA MARIS της ιδιας εταιρείας βρίσκεται στον Ινδικό, ονομάζεται Madagascar και κανει κρουαζιέρες στην περιοχή.
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες:
http://www.indianocean.co.za/

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

[quote="xara"]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> Για τους λάτρεις της κρουαζιέρας, το IASON επέστρεψε στον προλιμένα του Πειραιά.
> 
> 
> XARA μήπως έχουμε καμμία φώτο ????


Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά...


Thanks :wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

[quote="xara"]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> Για τους λάτρεις της κρουαζιέρας, το IASON επέστρεψε στον προλιμένα του Πειραιά.
> 
> 
> XARA μήπως έχουμε καμμία φώτο ????


Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά...


Thanks :wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

[quote="xara"]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> Για τους λάτρεις της κρουαζιέρας, το IASON επέστρεψε στον προλιμένα του Πειραιά.
> 
> 
> XARA μήπως έχουμε καμμία φώτο ????


Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά...


Thanks :wink:

----------


## andreas

To IASON είναι στον μόλο της ΔΕΗ στο Κερατσίνι.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

> To IASON είναι στον μόλο της ΔΕΗ στο Κερατσίνι.


ολα τα λεφτα ειναι αυτο το βιντεο.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aistbiMYMx0

----------


## .voyager

Δε θυμάμαι το όνομα του πλοίου. Νομίζω είναι το Aquamarine. Φωτογραφία μου, σκαναρισμένη, η λήψη πριν το 1995.

----------


## AegeanIslands

o *OΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ* του Ποταμιανου ειναι φιλε.

----------


## .voyager

Xρονολογικά, το υπέθεσα, αλλά στη φωτογραφία μου φαίνεται μεγαλύτερο το όνομα. Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Δε θυμάμαι το όνομα του πλοίου. Νομίζω είναι το Aquamarine. Φωτογραφία μου, σκαναρισμένη, η λήψη πριν το 1995.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23291


Και Aquamarine λεγόταν φιλε voyager , αλλα όταν το είχε ο Καβουνιδης (78-80)τοτε που κατασχέθηκε στο Hong Kong

----------


## .voyager

Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Wink:

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends

Enjoy, some rare postcards of Royal Olympia Cruises passenger ships fleet...

As far as I know from collectors worldwide, I believe that all these postcards are quite rare, because they briefly sailed with the " Olympia " nomenclature :

1) JASON by Royal Olympia Cruises and IASON Mediterranean Cruises PLC / UK ( please note the retouched name as IASON on ship's hull)

2) OLYMPIA COUNTESS by Royal Olympia Cruises 

3) TRITON by Royal Olympia Cruises 

4) OLYMPIA VOYAGER by Royal Olympia Cruises 

5) OLYMPIA EXPLORER by Royal Olympia Cruises 

Does somebody know if they ever produced postacrds or other adverstising items already with the OLYMPIA name?

Cheers

Ship's Agent

----------

